

Ask: Name & URL of showHN that turned Animted Gifs into HTML Video - ChrisNorstrom

A few days ago someone posted a Show HN where they shrunk animated gifs down to a movie file or something that it was much smaller than the .gif file. Does anyone have a link to that? I searched for hours and could not find it.
======
WestCoastJustin
Was it this?

[https://www.userfox.com/blog/How-to-record-animated-gif-
scre...](https://www.userfox.com/blog/How-to-record-animated-gif-screencasts/)

~~~
ChrisNorstrom
Nope, it was MediaCrush: [https://mediacru.sh/](https://mediacru.sh/)

Someone found it and emailed me.

